
Catalan Regional Parliament Approves Plan for Independence from Spain - adenadel
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/11/09/455306476/catalan-regional-parliament-approves-plan-for-independence-from-spain
======
sonnyp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10534571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10534571)

